# Reclassing....35p or 35l



## f12E5H (Aug 16, 2012)

Both seem to be great jobs from everything I've heard or read, but I've been leaning more towards 35P because of the language opportunities. I have a few friends who scream 35L from the rooftops though too. As far as the SOF enabler or the SMU route, which MOS, if either, is more in demand?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/sof-to-intel.8742/


----------

